# Infomation Please L. Cowings Purple Jam jar?



## rocklandman (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi All,
 Another from my find, Can anyone tell me anything about this bottle? Awesome Purple color, hard to tell from the picture. Very nice condition, 6" high 3 /12" diam  at the base.
 Thanks
 Rock


----------



## Darlindell (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello, I have one of these also. Mine has a partial label still attached and says...
 Apricot conserve 1 3/4 lbs net.
 L cowing's jams and jellies, Petersham, New South Wales.
 So my guess is that it is from here in Sydney.
 Sorry I can't tell you much more.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello Dell,

 Welcome, and thanks for solving this jar mystery.

 The banner passes to you, so now it behooves you to show us yours, please. [8D]


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice shade of purple.....


----------

